# Grease The Bearings



## sixisenough (May 1, 2011)

How often do the bearings need to be greased? If the bearings are bad, is this an expensive repair?

Thanks
Kim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I do mine about every 10k. It is not too expensive to repair but I guess that is relative to what is expensive to you. Why do you suspect one is bad?


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

You can call it excessive but I give my bearings a couple of shots of grease every trip out. If I see excess grease pushing out I stop immediately. I use marine rated grease, just in case.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

If I recall...

Dexter recommends 12mo/12,000 mile for clean and repack.

AL-KO recommends 12mo/6,000 miles for clean and repack.

That's for the DEXTER EASY LUBE or the AL-KO AG Hubs that have the grease fitting...

I make a habit of touching my hubs when I stop for diesel. If they start feeling hot...I'll service them right away. Otherwise I think once a year or somewhere around 10,000 miles like Camper Andy does is sufficient. This, of course, is normal usage where you haven't submerged the axle or noticed anything like hot hubs or noise coming from the hubs.

Remember that Dexter recommends checking your brake/brake linings every 6mo/6,000 miles...so as long as you're removing the hubs anyway...you might as well take a little time to clean, inspect, and repack the bearings.

I've just put about 7,000 miles on my Outback. I'm going to order new seals, bearings, and races and have them on hand. Hopefully, all I'll do is pack them with grease and store them in a plastic container with a lid for future use. But, I'd hate to go to the trouble of taking the drums off and finding something that needs replacing and not having the parts handy. It's nice to have spare parts on-hand when you do service like this...just in case. It will save you the aggravation of running to the store and finding out that they don't have your parts in stock. Now you've got your camper disassembled...and either have to remove the hubs twice...or leave it jacked up (which I'm not too fond of doing for safety reasons)

Since I have Dexter axles on my Wells Cargo Trailer...I use grease that meets their specifications on my Outback's AL-KO axles as well. That way I'm only stocking one type of grease.

Dexter Grease Specs.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Oops. I better grease mine up.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I just had mine checked when I took the trailer in for it's annual.... They said the bearings definitely needed repacking... we put on about 20000 km which is 12000 miles since we got it last year.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I have done even more then that. I am ordering up some Amsoil Grease for it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to use the white grease, but when I got the 5'er, the dealer repacked them with a blue grease (I think it was a full synthetic). That stuff looked new after a year. Of course I sold it before I re-packed them, but this spring I'm looking for a synthetic grease to use to hopefully work as well as the stuff that dealer used. I'd take the new trailer to them, but they went out of buisness.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

yeah, synthetic is nice. That's why I am going with the Amsoil. I have run it without repack in my other trailer for years. I put it in a sort of forget about it. I am terrible with maintenance. I run the motor oil already with a bypass filter kit. I get 50k between oil changes and the oil always looks like new petroleum. It's worth the extra $$


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Approaching our 3rd season with our Outback, I was also concerned about repacking our bearings. Our state - PA - requires a yearly inspection (that I just recently found out about) and during that inspection they checked our brakes and bearings. We were told they were both fine. Considering we do a lot of camping and travel anywhere from 2-3 hours during weekend trips and around 6-8 hours or extended vacations I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Traveling Tek said:


> yeah, synthetic is nice. That's why I am going with the Amsoil. I have run it without repack in my other trailer for years. I put it in a sort of forget about it. I am terrible with maintenance. I run the motor oil already with a bypass filter kit. I get 50k between oil changes and the oil always looks like new petroleum. It's worth the extra $$


50K!!! Are you serious? I thought I was pushing it when I take my lil 4 cyl work car 10k between changes when using Mobil 1. Always comes out like new but still has me wondering. I'm having oil analysis done on all of my vehicles next oil change, have the sampling kits standing by ready to mail in

Btw we have some heavy equipment at work that goes around 20 million turns/cycles between repacking the bearings. The ones that are done with Superlube last into the 400 million range, the ones done with Dino last about 1/3


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Dub said:


> 50K!!! Are you serious? I thought I was pushing it when I take my lil 4 cyl work car 10k between changes when using Mobil 1. Always comes out like new but still has me wondering. I'm having oil analysis done on all of my vehicles next oil change, have the sampling kits standing by ready to mail in
> 
> Btw we have some heavy equipment at work that goes around 20 million turns/cycles between repacking the bearings. The ones that are done with Superlube last into the 400 million range, the ones done with Dino last about 1/3


Yup, the Amsoil extended drain is guarranteed for 25k. The bypass filter kit uses two filters to bring it up to 50k. I am currently at 36k on this change. I have done all towing with this one so I am getting it tested. The testing will tell you if there are any problems with your engine or if the oil is too dirty to do it's job. I have over 100k on my van now. Hoping for another 200k.


----------



## sixisenough (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the information.

I was asking for 2 reasons. #1..........Just sold my 2001 trailer (which had issues) and this was one of the issues however I never priced what it would cost to repair let alone not sure what was needed. (We purchased our RV used in 2004 and NEVER had or checked the bearings. One of those things we didn't know about). I priced the RV very low and had 5 bites in 1 hour and sold in 2 hours. (happy yet, assuming now I could have asked for a little more money)

#2........Just purchased a 2007 Outback and not sure what to look for to see if the bearing are ok. We want to make sure we take care of this RV.

What is the average cost to have the bearings greased at the RV dealership? Or is it one of those things that are simple and can do be ourselves?

Thanks
Kim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is simple but the procedure can vary based on the axle manufacture. To avoid guessing can you see what axle is on your trailer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

It cost the previous owner of my second camper, SOB, $89 to repack the bearings after the flood this year. And that was the dealership driving 5 miles to him to the campground vs. him dropping it off for repair.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I haven't greased my axles in 7 years. I did at first, but then the dealer told me it wasn't necessary and there was a big risk of getting too much grease in and leaking on the brake shoes....

We put quite a few miles on our rig in a season. Usually between 5k and 10k, so every summer when we are home, I get new seals and have the bearing repacked. Cost is about $180. Every 4th year I get new tires, regardless of what the old tires look like. This summer will be my 2nd set.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I dont put on the miles that alot of the guys here do as most of my trips are 150 miles or less each way just because of where I live. I do mine on an annual basis. Every spring when I do the spring clean out, dump the antifreeze, etc...I also grease the wheel bearings. That way I always know when the last time I did it is. I use the EZ lube axle ports and pump slowly until I see fresh grease. I have never had a problem with using the ports.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

If these were boat trailers and submerged in water then yes repack every year. But they are not no different than youre truck bearings and i dont hear of everyone repacking them every year. Please explain. ouside of being anal


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Please explain. ouside of being anal


Totally over-the-top anal... Maintenance on everything I own is a very high priority. If I get a ding in my pickup, it's fixed. Nothing goes without being repaired and, usually, repaired better, stronger, than it was before. Definitely a type-a personality....

But, on the flip side, in the 7 years on the road, we have never had a breakdown or even a flat. Now that I have said that.... well.....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> If these were boat trailers and submerged in water then yes repack every year. But they are not no different than youre truck bearings and i dont hear of everyone repacking them every year. Please explain. ouside of being anal


You're right that boat trailers are subjected to water and need to have more maintenance. That said, these are different to your truck bearings. Since about 1980 cars and trucks have had sealed bearings that don't need repacking under normal circumstances. Before that, repacking the bearings was a part of routine maintenance. Our trailers are using a system like a 30 plus year old vehicle!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> Please explain. ouside of being anal


The reason is based on the trailer not being in continuous use like a car is typically used. As the trailer sits the grease can separate and allow moisture to condense on the spindle and bearing. This can lead to premature failure. Is this over the top? Often it is but it is also not unreasonable.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

vdub said:


> > Please explain. ouside of being anal
> 
> 
> Totally over-the-top anal... Maintenance on everything I own is a very high priority. If I get a ding in my pickup, it's fixed. Nothing goes without being repaired and, usually, repaired better, stronger, than it was before. Definitely a type-a personality....
> ...


X 2 on this, I have stuff that is old but still looks new because I take care of it. Just gave my Father a push mower that was 15 years old but still looked almost like new and started on first pull. Good Maintenance is everything.


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

We purchased our OB in February, and towed it over a 750 miles so far. I've not checked the bearings or added grease. Its on my list of things to do.

This discussion has led me to wonder what type/brand of grease does everyone use on their axles/bearings? Are there grease specs the axle manufacturers require?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> This discussion has led me to wonder what type/brand of grease does everyone use on their axles/bearings? Are there grease specs the axle manufacturers require?


It's in the book.... Can't recall at the moment the exact specs, but I think any multi-purpose, high-temp will do the trick. I think the book even gives a number, but can't recall anymore.


----------

